# Requests u have had from your teenager that answer is noway



## Jkelmum

my 14 yr old boy is going to a party for a girl and says bcoc i dont drive he is allowed to sleep over :wacko: no way i havent even met this girl or parents so dont know there views he got annoyed and said he always misses out cos i dont drive ..solution a taxi home at 10:30 which is says is tight :shock: i thought 10:30 was a bit late tbh:shrug:

so what as your teen asked to do/for that no way would u say yes ?


----------



## Alexandra91

Hi im 18 so i understand why he'd think that was unfair because not that long ago i was the same! but to be honest half 10 is reasonable and he probabaly knows this but is trying to push his luck! Or maybe if you speak to her parents and see if there is a few of them sleeping over including other boys?


----------



## Jkelmum

he says there are overs but still even if i speak to parents i dont kno them and i dont know what they would be allowin to happen so would rather he just comes home x


----------



## Alexandra91

I would say he will of forgotton about it a couple of days later any way if he is a bit sulky about it! and like i said half 10 is deffo reasonable :) x


----------



## Georgie90

hi...im 19 so understand what it feels like being 14 :haha:
I remember asking to sleep over at a boys house after a party..with everyone else of course, and my mum saying no way...so i then told her i was staying round my friends and did it anyway :blush:

Moving on, my sister is 15 and is allowed out to parties (as long as they are in a house) till 12pm as longa s someones picking her up or she has a ride home..x


----------



## Jkelmum

See party starts at 7 and doesnt have a finishing time so thought 10:30 was a good time the only reason i am allowin a taxi it bcos its my boss ...on a weekend he as to be in by 8:30 normally so two hrs extra for a party is fare i think


----------



## Georgie90

thats fine then hun, your the mum! what you think is right!
my sister is allowed to house parties till 12.

can you not talk to the mums of others that are going and find out what time there kids have to be home? or could you compromise at 11?

x


----------



## Jkelmum

No that is a comprimise i dont know the parents so dont trust them bcos we are in a nice area and the area he is going to 8 miles away is full of druggys and what not ...I know one girl gets her mum to lie for her friends what if this mum is like that ? ...It isnt that long since i was 14 and pregnant with him in know all the tricks lol


----------



## Georgie90

ooo you was 14 when you got preg. i see.
is there no way you can talk to the parents of the party...i think 10.30 is fine, if thats when you want him in thats fair enough but i also know if we tried to get my sister iin then she would be horrified 

xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

imo 14 yr old boys and 15 yr old girls theres a lot of difference in maturity and he was only 14 a week ago


----------



## Georgie90

yeah your right but my sisters boy mates..(only 15 a month back) are out till the party finishes at 2! i think thats too late personally! im just trying to say that if his friends (who you know) are out a lot later then that he is gonna feel silly and left out leaving early.

x


----------



## Jkelmum

The parents from shitty place its in wont care what time they get in from what jake as said ...the three that i know from our village are being picked up around 10


----------



## kit603

I'm 19, and i'm not a parent so take my opinion as you will... but... 

I think that 10.30pm is actually quite a reasonable time and at 14, I had to come home quite a bit earlier than that. Infact, at 14 I actually had to be in bed by that time! Some of my friends did have later curfews so at the time I got embarrassed sometimes, but I coped just fine and i've found now that most of my friends with the late curfews are the ones that have gone off the rails. I'm now glad my parents had me in at that time!

Even at 17, I had to be in by that time unless I was at either my best friend's house who literally lived four doors away or my other friend's house (male and we're now engaged and living together) who was literally just around the corner and down the street. But, he was older (20) and walked me home and my parents knew his parents quite well and knew that they wouldn't have been allowing us to drink, have sex etc 

On a school night I was never allowed out past 10pm. 

The only exceptions where I might have been allowed to stay out that late at 14 were if I was sleeping at a friend's house but my parents knew my friend's parents quite well and the friends' houses I slept at all had similar rules/curfews so my parents knew they were as responsible if you know what I mean? I don't recall ever going to parties that late at that age with the exception of like family parties...


----------



## Becky

Georgie90 said:


> yeah your right but my sisters boy mates..(only 15 a month back) are out till the party finishes at 2! i think thats too late personally! im just trying to say that if his friends (who you know) are out a lot later then that he is gonna feel silly and left out leaving early.
> 
> x

I dont even stay out till 2 lol! 

You need to feel comfortable hun so whatever decision you make stick with it! 10:30 sounds perfectly reasonable to me! x


----------



## Rach276

I think 10:30 is perfect sweet. At the end of the day if I was told at 14 I had to be in at 10:30 I wouldnt be happy. But I also know what I was doing at 14. Seeing as he has to be in by 8:30 normally I think you're being very resonable.


----------



## Georgie90

serina27 said:


> The parents from shitty place its in wont care what time they get in from what jake as said ...the three that i know from our village are being picked up around 10

then if his friends are coming in at 10...he is being allowed out half an hour later!! thats good! he should be gratful :winkwink:



Becky said:


> Georgie90 said:
> 
> 
> yeah your right but my sisters boy mates..(only 15 a month back) are out till the party finishes at 2! i think thats too late personally! im just trying to say that if his friends (who you know) are out a lot later then that he is gonna feel silly and left out leaving early.
> 
> x
> 
> I dont even stay out till 2 lol!Click to expand...

lol...i no its ridiculous!!

xxx


----------



## Windmills

My little brother is 14 next month and still seems like a baby! But at the same time I know I was an absolute horror when I was 14. I had to be in by 10 for years because my Dad just didn't trust me. I still think 10.30 is reasonable for a 14 year old though xxx


----------



## Love Bunny

Put your foot down lady! 10.30 is more than reasonable for a newly turned 14 year old boy! If he's whinging about it i'd just say its 10.30 or your not going and thats that! Thats what I used to get when I was 14 haha and i might have moaned about it but I know which option I always went for ;) and I got over the fact I left earlyer a few days later anyway haha! In turn my mum gave me loads more leeway as I got older so in the end, i was allowed to stay out later than my friends because I was I didn't take the p*ss :) xX


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

god i got away with murder at 14, and fell pregnant [by my boyfriend in mind] at 16! i think half 10 is perfect time tbh. I wouldnt let my two babies out any later tbh, because i [19] knows what goes on at these "house" partys. If its rough area id even be more worried so i know what you mean! Looking back my mum and dad wernt tough enough tbh. But they were with my sisters and brother, i think its cause i was a baby and 14 years diffrence between me and my older brother lol


----------



## mommyof3co

I think 10:30 is good...especially if you think the house is in a bad area, it gets worse the later it gets...atleast here in areas like that. I'd tell him to take it or leave it it's 10:30 or he doesn't go at all. He'll get over it


----------



## Dinoslass

Just do what you think is reasonable. I have three teenagers and have to say I tend not to make things a rule, just allow or disallow it as they ask. It makes it easier, because to be honest; what is okay for one needs not be for the other. Sorry if this sounds unfair, but I know my children and they are just not all the same.
And I must say it also depends on where they are going and who with. And on the plus side; my children think I am reasonable and do not argue much on these issues. Phew!!

So what would I say no way to...... it hasn't happen yet, but I would say no way to house parties (don't know if you call them like that, but they are these mega dance parties with loads of drugs going around). 
I think we are not too bad as parents, though they are not allowed to come home alone at night as we live a bit outside town, so my husband picks them up then. I have not experienced it yet, but I wouldn't be too happy if they were really drunk or something. Plus my husband tends to be unhappy if my daughter dresses too lightly and wears too much make up.


----------

